# let dorian teach us the way



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2013)

chest training with yates! who better to learn from beside pfm


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 12, 2013)

I've always leaned towards his style of training.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 12, 2013)

90% of pec tears happens in the flat bench (Dorian's quote), he sure had some innovative ideas, Arnold spent most of his days at the gym advocating training twice a day while Dorian was the complete opposite.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 12, 2013)

I always make my best gains following Dorian's philosophies. Always have. I have to periodize back and forth between higher reps to give my body a break, but his methods have always worked for me.


----------



## Jada (Dec 12, 2013)

The Man!  Love his training style and one of my idols


----------



## Azog (Dec 12, 2013)

He is a beast!


----------

